

Brickify turns your images into LEGO plans - commondream
http://brickify.com

======
arethuza
How cool would it be if you could submit an image and get a box delivered
containing all of the bricks to assemble your Brickified image along with a
nice printout of the plan.

Would make quite a nice present (especially for people into things like jigsaw
puzzles).

~~~
ryancarson
We tried hard to link into the store and it was impossible :( It's like LEGO
hates the web. Sigh.

~~~
kn0thing
I'm sending this along to our friends at LEGO (the ones who brought our Hack
Club NY to life). Hopefully I can get you in touch with someone who can close
to loop. Very nifty app nonetheless.

<http://breadpig.com/2011/01/18/hack-club-1-total-success/>

~~~
ryancarson
Thanks! It'd be great to get LEGO to implement it.

------
commondream
If anyone has an feature suggestions or notices any bugs, feel free to submit
them to <https://github.com/carsonified/brickify/issues>. For bonus points,
fix the problem up and send us a pull request!

------
Jencha
The only thing is when you have black colors, it blends with the background.
Take for example mickey:
[http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/thumb/7/7f/Mickey_M...](http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/thumb/7/7f/Mickey_Mouse.svg/344px-
Mickey_Mouse.svg.png)

Now brickify:
[http://brickify.com/#/view/?url=http%3A%2F%2Fupload.wikimedi...](http://brickify.com/#/view/?url=http%3A%2F%2Fupload.wikimedia.org%2Fwikipedia%2Fen%2Fthumb%2F7%2F7f%2FMickey_Mouse.svg%2F344px-
Mickey_Mouse.svg.png)

~~~
commondream
Thanks for letting us know - I posted an issue in GitHub
(<https://github.com/carsonified/brickify/issues/issue/2>) and I'll try to
take a stab at fixing it sometime in the near future.

------
WesleyJohnson
I tried to brickify the brickify logo without much success, but I think it's a
pretty slick idea none the less.

[http://brickify.com/#/view/?url=http%3A%2F%2Fbrickify.com%2F...](http://brickify.com/#/view/?url=http%3A%2F%2Fbrickify.com%2Fimages%2Fbrickify.png)

~~~
ryancarson
You can edit it, once the algorithm brickifies it :)

~~~
timrobinson
Big blocks of colour produce tall stacks of 1x10 bricks, which look like they
could fall over.

Shouldn't the algorithm overlap these bricks where possible?

Edit: Presumably the algorithm fills a run of pixels by working from left to
right, repeatedly fitting the largest brick it can, then filling in the end
with a small brick. Picking different lengths for the bricks within a run will
produce the same image but with different overlaps. One technique would be to
try every combination of lengths that fit into a run of pixels and maximise
the overlaps between these bricks and the rows above and below.

~~~
jimrhoskins
Yeah, in the isometric view it all looks like 1x1 sticks, but the schematic
will fill with longer bricks. You can stagger them yourself when you build,
but we are working on the algorithm to make it more structurally sound.

------
neovive
Is anyone else getting an application error? \-- No such file or directory -
./views/app.haml

I was able to load the Y logo from the comments below and now going back to
the main page returns the error in Firefox 3.6

~~~
commondream
We just rolled out a fix. Sorry about that.

------
ScottWhigham
Very cool - I would suggest you offer some examples. I don't really have a pic
in mind but I'd like to check it out. Would be cool to see some of the things
others have used.

~~~
commondream
I like this one: <http://bit.ly/hV6fY9>

------
chopsueyar
That is some excellent marketing. Awesome job, guys and gal.

~~~
brown9-2
Seriously I love the mindset of a company that makes a very well-produced
video, including score and talking heads, of a side project like this:
<http://brickify.com/#/about/>

------
ryancarson
SOOOOOO much fun to build this :)

------
hootmon
This is by far the kuu-elle-est thing I have seen on the web this year.

